# Sun City Hilton Head



## barb1228 (Oct 18, 2008)

I was looking at some resales in Sun City when vacationing in Hilton Head. I saw a nice resale that I'm thinking of making an offer on.  Can anyone suggest a reliable home inspector?  Any input would be appreciated.  Thanks.


_
[The *About the Rest of TUG Forum* is for posts about the TUG website, so I am moving your question to the board for NC. - DeniseM Moderator]_


----------



## Pat H (Oct 18, 2008)

Which model? I just put a down payment on a new Wren villa. The discount that Pulte was giving was way below any resale I could find. Although you never know how desperate an owner is and how low they will drop their price. I'm very excited about it.


----------



## barb1228 (Oct 18, 2008)

Best of luck on your purchase.  We looked at that Wren villa and I know how inexpensive it was.  It was one of Pulte's inventory homes. When are you planning to move in?

The model we looked at was a resale that Pulte is no longer building.  The reason I liked it is because it has 3 bedrooms plus a den and it is not one of the bigger houses - Just a compact house where they packed in a lot of rooms.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks, Barb. The Wren is on the smaller side but that way all the kids and grandkids can't come and stay at the same time. Don't know when I will be moving in. I plan on retiring the end of 2009 and moving the spring of 2010 but there's an awful lot going on in my life right now that could make it sooner or later.


----------



## Dave M (Oct 18, 2008)

Don Tyminski is "the" building inspector for Sun City. Pulte hates him because he is so thorough. For new construction, he charges about $450 for an inspection before drywall goes up and again just before closing. Then for a modest additional fee, he will come back before the 11-month warranty check. I don't know what he charges for existing homes, but I would guess around $300.

Call him well in advance, because he is often booked solid for as much as two months in advance.

843-757-9250. e-mail: tyme85 at hargray dot com

If, you call, you'll likely talk to his wife, who books the appointments.

I have the Vernon Hill, which has 3 bedrooms and a den. I love it more every day....


----------



## barb1228 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the information Dave.  Actually, the resale I'm interested in has the same floor plan as the Vernon Hill just slightly smaller (1830 sq ft instead of 1889) - the Den, laundry room, galley kitchen and breakfast nook on one side of the Great Room and the Master suite and 2 guest bedrooms on the other side. I love the layout and I will especially like being able to work in the kitchen and watch television at the same time!!!


----------



## Pat H (Oct 19, 2008)

Barb, I think I know the model you are talking about. Is it a villla? I really liked the Vernon Hill and it's equivilent villa. If I could have afforded it, that's what I would have bought.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 19, 2008)

Is there an age restriction for Sun City? What's the average price for a 3BR new house over there?


----------



## Pat H (Oct 19, 2008)

One resident has to be 55+. No one under 19 can live there for more than 60 days.

Model Homes - http://www.suncity.com/Homefinder/HomeModelListing.aspx?ID=100013

Resales - http://halmeeks.com/mls.htm

There are all different sizes of 3 Bdr's. Depends on how big a home you want.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks! I guess we will have to wait quite a few years before thinking about moving to Sun City.


----------



## Janette (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry I was out of town. Dave gave you the correct info on inspectors. We can start our own TUG group. We leave in the morning for Manhattan as our daughter's family from Maine is there for a couple of months. Pat, it is great that you are getting the Wren. They really do have some good deals now.


----------



## barb1228 (Oct 19, 2008)

Pat, the townhouse with 3 bedrooms and a den is the Starling.  That model was not available.  

The model I'm interested in is the Ibis which they are no longer building, but the Vernon Hill is essentially the Ibis.  My only reservation about it is that the house was built in 2006 and there is the issue of improperly installed stucco and not using hurricane clips to secure the roof tops during that timeframe. But I'll ask the building inspector his opinion on that.  However, I love that particular house. 

From what I've read, the houses now being built by Pulte corrects those two issues - so you have nothing to worry about in purchasing the Wren. And if your salesman quoted you the price my salesman quoted me, you got a super deal!!!   congrats 

The more I read about and visit the Sun City Community, the more I feel I want to retire there.

Janet, sorry to have missed you in Hilton Head. I live on Long Island, one hour and a half outside of Manhattan.  If you are in the area, you and your family are more than welcome to my home.  I'll email you my phone number.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 20, 2008)

Barb, we own a Wisteria, ans do a few other Tuggers.  We have been renting, and will move in a year or so.  I live on L.I. also.  In Oyster Bay.  Where are you?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 20, 2008)

Pat H said:


> One resident has to be 55+. No one under 19 can live there for more than 60 days.
> 
> .



Pat, yes one member of the household has to be 55 years old, however Pulte has a clause that allows 10% of those purchasing to be 50+.  We bought in when I was 50, and my hubby was 51.  By the time I move there, we will both be 55.


----------



## barb1228 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Ann-Marie:

I live in South Setauket.  That's near Stony Brook.  Can I ask how long you have rented your house.  Ideally, I think it would be prudent to rent before buying a house, but now it is really a buyer's market especially with the inventory homes and all the resales on the market. We keep going back and forth between buying and renting.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 20, 2008)

Barb, we own in Sun City, and rent that house out to someone.  I still live in Oyster Bay and will be deciding how we are going to make the move probably in the spring when my youngest daughter graduates from college.


----------



## Poette (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info also; we just closed on a Robin villa the end of September.  Won't be able to spend much time there for awhile, but the price & incentives were right.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 20, 2008)

Poette, congratulations.  Where is your house?  We are in Aster Fields section.


----------



## bobcat (Oct 21, 2008)

barb1228 said:


> Pat, the townhouse with 3 bedrooms and a den is the Starling.  That model was not available.
> 
> The model I'm interested in is the Ibis which they are no longer building, but the Vernon Hill is essentially the Ibis.  My only reservation about it is that the house was built in 2006 and there is the issue of improperly installed stucco and not using hurricane clips to secure the roof tops during that timeframe. But I'll ask the building inspector his opinion on that.  However, I love that particular house.
> 
> ...



I would not purchase a home made with stucco in the South. There has been alot of trouble with them. Water got behind the stucco and big problems.  Brick is the way to go. No outside painting, built stronger and it will add value to your home.


----------



## barb1228 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bobcat,

I'd love to by a brick home, but they are not building them in this community.


----------



## bobcat (Oct 21, 2008)

barb1228 said:


> Bobcat,
> 
> I'd love to by a brick home, but they are not building them in this community.



Why not look at a community that has brick ?.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd guess because she's pretty set on the "Sun City Lifestyle." People will buy less house for the same amount of money just to live in Sun City.  I know.  We did.  If I'd have moved elsewhere we would have had more house for the same money.  BUT we would not have had all the amenities we do, the pools, bocce courts, tennis courts, exercise rooms with equipment, inside walking track, computer labs (with classes and wifi), arts and crafts studios, theater and more.  Then there are the half a zillion clubs, entertainment, etc, all of it reasonably priced.

Yup, I'd guess that is why.

Fern



bobcat said:


> Why not look at a community that has brick ?.


----------



## barb1228 (Oct 22, 2008)

Fern, Thanks for articulating that.  I could not have said it better.



Fern Modena said:


> I'd guess because she's pretty set on the "Sun City Lifestyle." People will buy less house for the same amount of money just to live in Sun City.  I know.  We did.  If I'd have moved elsewhere we would have had more house for the same money.  BUT we would not have had all the amenities we do, the pools, bocce courts, tennis courts, exercise rooms with equipment, inside walking track, computer labs (with classes and wifi), arts and crafts studios, theater and more.  Then there are the half a zillion clubs, entertainment, etc, all of it reasonably priced.
> 
> Yup, I'd guess that is why.
> 
> Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 22, 2008)

You're welcome.  People who don't live in Sun City often don't "get it."  A friend once told me she liked Sun City because "it is like a cruise ship on land."  Except for the cooking and lack of maid service, I'd guess it is.  And even the cooking is optional.  I have a girlfriend who says she only has a kitchen "because it came with the house."  And she's not alone...

Fern



barb1228 said:


> Fern, Thanks for articulating that.  I could not have said it better.


----------



## Janette (Oct 27, 2008)

We had a wonderful week in NYC(even got into Jersey Boys), but it is great to be home in Sun City. One of my friends calls it "camp Sun City" because of our busy schedules. My hubby thinks it is like being in college again without the mandatory classes(we can take college courses). You are correct in that folks who don't live in an active adult community have no idea of our life styles.


----------



## barb1228 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a friend who lives in an adult community in New Jersey and her grandson observed "this is like a camp for old people."


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Oct 28, 2008)

We are visiting Sun City HHI in 2 weeks! We have been going back and forth about buying and renting before we actually get there, vs. just waiting to sell and then buy. We wouldn't be able to live there full time for 3 yrs. Glad to see some have been able to rent out their houses.....


----------



## Pat H (Oct 29, 2008)

I got word today that my mortgage has been approved! I am so excited and scared at the same time.


----------



## Janette (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats Pat and welcome to Sun City. I look forward to seeing those grandbabies when they visit. After a trip to Jacksonville to see the DAWGS play this weekend, we'll be home for a while. Let me know if you are in the area.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 4, 2008)

Dave M said:


> Don Tyminski is "the" building inspector for Sun City. Pulte hates him because he is so thorough. For new construction, he charges about $450 for an inspection before drywall goes up and again just before closing. Then for a modest additional fee, he will come back before the 11-month warranty check. I don't know what he charges for existing homes, but I would guess around $300.
> 
> Call him well in advance, because he is often booked solid for as much as two months in advance.
> 
> ...



I just hired him to do my inspection. It was $400. It's being done tomorrow and my closing is next Friday. Everything is happening too fast!


----------



## catwgirl (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats Pat. Now I will have two friends to visit in Bluffton.  Well, at least two, sounds like there are more and more of you moving there.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pat H said:


> I just hired him to do my inspection. It was $400. It's being done tomorrow and my closing is next Friday. Everything is happening too fast!


How exciting Pat.  Congratulations!


----------



## Mike327 (Nov 6, 2008)

We vacation on HHI every October.  I played golf there years ago.  It just occured to me this year that it would be great to retire at Sun City.  We have quite a few years to go, but I will be keeping an eye on that community in the future. 

If you own a house or condo there, you would be allowed to rent it out ?

Enjoy your new place!


----------



## Dave M (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, you can rent a home or condo that you own here in Sun City. Many people do rent to snowbirds. You are not permitted to rent for short intervals, such as a week at a time.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 7, 2008)

I am very impressed with the summary report and photos I got from the inspector. He found a lot of things that need to be repaired/finished. Some are minor and others are serious. I certainly feel like I got more than my money's worth.


----------



## Santina (Nov 7, 2008)

Never heard of sun city, seems like a nice place to retire.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 7, 2008)

The one in Hilton Head is an active retirement community of reasonably priced homes. 

There are so many activities, you'll have to consider retiring from retirement to have time for yourself! Two golf courses, numerous tennis courts, softball leagues, croquet, horseshoes, pickleball, racquetball, multiple swim pools and athletic workout centers and other activities for the active person. Even a triathlon for residents only. Ballroom dancing, line dancing, square dancing and more. Duplicate bridge, social bridge, canasta, poker, chess, gin rummy etc. Groups for singles, widows, widowers, veterans, people from specific states and regions of the country. A cooking and luncheon clubs. I haven't listed half of them, including arts and crafts groups, garden and nature groups, hobby groups, lecture and discussion groups, travel groups and performing arts groups. Many clubs/groups meet numerous times each week.

And it's easy to make friends because everyone else is new, too. I attended four different welcome group functions during my first six weeks here and made contacts at each of them. I have been so busy that I haven't yet taken the time (I will) to reconnect to the very first person I met here - Janette!


----------



## Santina (Nov 8, 2008)

Is Sun City a community where people just spend part of the year or do people make it their permanent residence?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 8, 2008)

Sun City is a gated community that consists mostly of year-round residents. There are also quite a few who are snowbirds or who (like Pat H, probably) vacation here until they retire. It's an active group, so travel is common.

There are currently about 6,700 homes and 12,000 residents. Projection at full build-out is for 8,200 homes and 15,000 residents. 

Golf carts are a common mode of travel within the community and to nearby businesses. At the 4th of July fireworks celebration inside Sun City, there were over 800 golf carts parked at the fireworks display area.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 9, 2008)

So, Dave, do you have a golf cart yet?  We've had one for almost four years.  Its quite handy to go to the center, friends' houses, etc.  Plus, since ours have to be electric (do yours?), they are ecologically the smart thing to do.

Fern



Dave M said:


> Golf carts are a common mode of travel within the community and to nearby businesses. At the 4th of July fireworks celebration inside Sun City, there were over 800 golf carts parked at the fireworks display area.


----------



## barb1228 (Nov 9, 2008)

I saw a resale that I liked located in the neighborhood of Okatie Village. However in reading Neighborhood News in SunSations, it doesn't appear that this neighborhood is very social.  Some other neighborhoods have social committees to plan neighborhood events and outings (Aster Fields, Stratford Village, Bull Hill Plantation, Garden Walk, etc.)  I asked my real estate broker about this and she said 

"_Okatie Village is one of the first neighborhoods in Sun City and most of the residents are fairly well established and have well defined activities and friends.  The newer neighborhoods tend to be a lot more active and have many more get-togethers.  However, Sun City has so many activities,clubs, events, etc., it is very easy to make friends with people who have compatible interests.  Sun City is a very, very friendly place." _

Should I choose the neighborhood first  and then the house or should I pick the house I like first and not worry about the neighborhood. 

 Sun City residents -- any advice?


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 9, 2008)

Barb,
It depends on whether you really want your social contacts to be defined by who you live near or what you like to do.  I live in Sun City Anthem in Nevada, and I belong to a Village Friends Group, which is for ladies in my village.  My village has about 217 houses, but maybe 10% are unoccupied.  I'm very friendly (ie, go to lunch, etc.) with my neighbor, but only "casually friendly" with most of the others.

I have good friends here, most of them made through activities I belong to, not where I live.  In general my friends live in other villages (neighborhoods to you), some as much as three miles away, although still in Sun City.  I met my best friend when she walked into the Computer Lab when I was working as a volunteer.  I've met other people at other activities.

Does this help your concerns?

Don't forget there is also Red Hat Ladies.  We have seven or eight chapters here, and I am a member of one, and a guest sometimes at another.

Fern


----------



## Dave M (Nov 9, 2008)

I concur 100% with Fern's response. 

My new friends (I have lived here only a few months) are mostly related to the activities I'm involved with. But I have met most of my nearby neighbors and they are all friendly.

No, Fern, I don't have an electric cart yet. My original plan was to not get one. But I'm coming around to the idea that they are economical and move at almost the speed limit (25 mph) on most streets within the community).


----------



## Janette (Nov 9, 2008)

Dave, we are in town until Thanksgiving. Sorry we haven't been in touch, but we're trying to make up for all the time we've been away. It's great to hear that you are having fun. We will be in town most of Jan and Feb as I'm doing the anti-aging program. I've lost almost 30 lbs after doing the weight to go program last Jan so now I've got to get my chore muscles stronger. 

Dave is in a new neighborhood and this is a good thing in that everyone is excited and ready to have fun. Our neighborhood is very active, but some are not. I do think it is important to have an active neighborhood. Some people that have moved into the older neighborhoods have complained that they can't get their neighbors to join with them in fun activities. There are plenty of activities that are for everyone in Sun City but you have to make the effort to find the things you enjoy and get involved.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe we can have a TUG/ Sun City get together.  We will be on HHI from 6/27-7/4/09.  Can't wait!


----------



## Santina (Nov 10, 2008)

When I vacation this summer I am going to check out Sun City in HHI. Is this the closest to Pa? I will be a retired school teacher and my husband will be a retired union worker. My husband talked me into living in the country in a rural area and if I had to do it all over again , I would not. My children will be graduating high school soon. It has been a lifestyle that has not included neighbors and I really missed that. I am hoping in the second half of my life to move somewhere to be surrounded by people. I am hoping that there will be people there with my interests.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 10, 2008)

Santina,
No matter what your interests, you are sure to find a club or "interest group" for it.  I didn't mention the clubs, because there are so many.  Besides the usual cards, arts and crafts, etc.  we have things like "lifelong learning," which sponsors short (one hour) lectures on various subjects.  They also have a "respectful debate" once a month.  There is a topic, generally with social impact, chosen by the members ahead of time.  Everybody is welcome to state how they feel about the subject, and there is no judgement, insults, etc. allowed.  Its wonderful   We also have current events club, a history club, "cultural clubs" of various types, etc.  In addition we have a computer lab, and we offer classes (free) on many types of software.  We also have a speaker meeting once a month, and a Q & A every week.  And then there's bocce, tennis, golf, bowling, billiards, aquacize, and exercise classes.

So I'm sure you'll find something to interest you.  And its easy to make friends, since everybody comes from somewhere else.

Fern


----------



## Pat H (Nov 10, 2008)

Santina said:


> When I vacation this summer I am going to check out Sun City in HHI. Is this the closest to Pa? I will be a retired school teacher and my husband will be a retired union worker. My husband talked me into living in the country in a rural area and if I had to do it all over again , I would not. My children will be graduating high school soon. It has been a lifestyle that has not included neighbors and I really missed that. I am hoping in the second half of my life to move somewhere to be surrounded by people. I am hoping that there will be people there with my interests.



Santina, go to www.suncity.com There you can find a list by state of all the Sun Cities. There is actually one in PA near Philly but it's very expensive. Like you, my ex-husband convinced me to move to rural PA from NJ. I have always missed the city life. It's not very rural here any more but everything is still a long drive and there is not that much to do. 

Besides liking the Sun City lifestyle, I want to be where there isn't a cold, snowy winter.


----------



## Santina (Nov 11, 2008)

We live in a beautiful house in the country and when we were younger,our friends from town envied us. Now all I want is to be able to walk somewhere. I am so glad I read this thread. I am really looking forward to checking out these communities. Hilton Head sounds great because I love the beach.


----------

